

Multicore software fails to keep up with hardware - alexviktor
http://www.scientificcomputing.com/articles-HPC-Multicore-Processing-Breaking-through-the-Programming-Wall-081010.aspx

======
alexviktor
I was about to respond to one of a dozen or so comments on this thread. Can
someone please explain why comments suddenly get deleted or become invisible?

